# Umfrage: Ist WoW zu leicht?



## Elenenedh (3. November 2009)

Seit Jahren schon beschäftigen sich viele WoW-Spieler mit Themen wie die den schnellen Loot zwischendurch, die Angleichungen von Klassenfähigkeiten und Aufhebungen von sogenannten Attunement-Quest. Zusammengefasst dreht es sich also um eines: WoW wird zu leicht. Aber stimmt das so? 

Stimmt ab!

Hier geht's zu den Meinungen aus der Community, aus der Redaktion und von Ensidia

Zum Post von Soldus


----------



## Geroniax (3. November 2009)

Ich finde es ehrlichgesagt genau Passend. Ich spiele WoW schon seit veröffentlichung von Zul'Gurub und mir hat es immer Spaß gemacht. Damals hatte ich noch Zeit und hing mehrere Stunden vorm Rechner. Jetzt wo ich arbeite habe ich etwas weniger Zeit und bin froh das ich dennoch hin und wieder mal in eine Instanz kann.

Ok ich gehe nicht Raiden. Ich kümmere mich hauptsächlich um 5er Instanzen. Für Raids die 2 oder 3 Stunden dauern habe ich weder Zeit noch Lust.
Deswegen bin ich auch froh über PdC. Hoffe das nun mit den 3 neuen 5-Mann Instanzen Epics im Wert von Ulduar 10/25 raus kommen.

Mfg. GerOniAx


----------



## Felix^^ (3. November 2009)

Ich finde es passend. Wieso sollten auch leute die nicht so oft WoW spielen, nicht in die großen Raid instanzen gehen dürfen? Nur weil welche der meinung sind WoW ist zu leicht und sollte wieder erschwert werden weil sie den Normal Mode clear haben aber den Hardmode noch nicht einmal ansatzweise clear haben, und trozdem sagen es sei zu leicht.... genau deswegen sollten sie diese erst einmal machen!

Da fragt man sich echt... Wissen diese leute überhaupt von den HM`s ?!

Wenn euch WoW zu einfach ist selbst mit Hardmodes ... DANN MACHT MAL DAS REALLIFE MIT HARDMODES 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnxdome (3. November 2009)

Ich wieder hole im wesentlichen nocheinmal das, was ich auch schon im Komment unter die News schrieb:

Ich fand die Zeit, als man sich direkt mit Bosskills identifiziert hatte, besser, als die heutige, woman die selben Bosse mit einwenig mehr HP und mehr DMG-Output umhaut.

Ich erwarte von WoW einfach auch Abwechslung mit steigendem Schwierigkeitsgrad - und die ( imho ) paar Veränderungen durch das Drücken eines Knopfes reichen mir nicht aus.

Blizzard muss uns doch lediglich mehr Zeit für schwere Instanzen (Siehe SWP )lassen, anstatt ein Patch nach dem anderen raushauen, nur um im Endeffekt mehr Geld damit einnehmen zukönnen, indem sie unmittelbar nach Patch-Release ein Addon auf den Markt werfen.

Ich fande die BC Zeiten gut - mehr Zeit für die Anspruchsvollen Instanzen hätte gereicht, um die damaligen "Mimi-Alles-zu-schwer!!!elf"-Stimmen ruhig zu kriegen, die doch recht häufig in Foren aufkamen. - Und wenn dann halt Ensidia mal 2 Monate keine Herausfoderung hat?

Durch diese Hardmodes grenzen sie die Pro-Spieler von den mehr oder weniger Casual-Spielern ab - und das geht mir einfach auf die "epische Stimmung"


----------



## spectrumizer (3. November 2009)

Ist zu einfach geworden seit Ende BC und seit Blizzard die Attunement-Quests entfernt hat.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (3. November 2009)

*seufz* Was mir an diesem ganzen Thema langsam aufn Senkel geht ist dieses: "Die Raids passen doch!" gequatsche. Mal ganz ehrlich: WoW besteht nicht nur aus Endcontend Raids... Viele vergessen einfach die anderen Möglichkeiten in dem Spiel:

Leveln: Da ich Classic-Spieler bin habe ich das Leveln meines ersten Chars anders erlebt als viele es heutzutage Miterleben.
Zum einen muss man sagen: 

Das Leveln hat länger gedauert, es war schwerer und anspruchsvoller. 

Das Liegt mit unter auch daran, dass es damals noch keine Addons gab(Oder das sie mir unbekannt waren).  Heute Levelt kaum einer ohne sollche Hilfsmittel.
Dann kommt dazu noch die Gegnerstärke. Ich erinnere mich noch gut an die Elite Silithiden im Krater von Un'Goro, die ich damals mit einem 60ger Hunter Kollegen gekillt habe oder mit einer Gruppe aus 2-3 Leuten. Heute mach ich die Viecher alleine platt - meist mehrere auf einmal.
Bevor einer was sagt, ich weiß, dass generell Elite aus der Alten Welt entfernt wurden, dass wollt ich damit jetzt nur verdeutlichen.
Außerdem ist die Verkürzung der Levelspanne eine Mitursache. 
Ich bin selbst kein Freund vom Leveln, aber es gehört für mich dazu, dass ich sehe, wie mein Char sich langsam aber stetig entwickelt. Heute klatsch ich am Tag nen paar Gegner um und bekomm biszu 2 LevelUps.

Was für mich auch noch wichtig ist/war, ist das Equipen.
Wie schon richtig im Artikel beschrieben war es damals manchmal zum Verrückt werden! Da ging man mal als frischer 60ger am Tag bis zu 10 mal nach Scholo/Strat/UBRS/LBRS und was hat man so alles bekommen? Naja, meist garnichts oder Crap. Es war einfach ein härteres Stück Arbeit. Heute mach ich am Tag meine 10 Dungeons, farm die Marken ab und hol mir als frischer 80ger sofort erstmal Endcontent Gear. 

Wo bitte bleibt da der Spaß, wenn ich mir Heutzutage WoW neu kaufe, in 2 Wochen auf 80 bin, mich sofort mit Endcontent Gear ausstatten kann, nur um sofort mal den Endcontent clear mitzuraiden und dabei einfach irgendwelche Fähigkeiten drück, ohne zu wissen, was die bringen, weils ja so in meinem Klassenguide steht, um dann im Endeffekt mindestens auf Platz 1 im Dmg Meter, über denen zu sein, die das Spiel seit Classic spielen. 

Tut mir Leid, aber das ist für mich einfach kein Spaß mehr und das ist mir Einfach zu leicht. 

Ach ja, dass Klassenbalancing sprech ich jetzt garnicht mehr groß an, aber es sollte Klar sein, dass es ein paar Klassen gibt, die z.B. im PvP total OP sind. 

Gruß, Erik


----------



## Tschak´zul (3. November 2009)

Grüße,
ich finde, so wie es ist passt mir WoW im Moment ganz gut. Es ist angenehm zu spielen und macht einen enormen Spaß. Ich finde es ansich schade, dass unsere "Hardcore" Raider(die Zeit für sowas wie Hardmodes haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), sich immer wieder aufs neue über das zu leichte Game beschweren. Ihr müsst doch mal bedenken, dass es auch noch andere Spieler gibt die nicht so gut sind wie ihr (schließe mich denen gerne an). Es muss doch bedacht sein, dass Normalos wie, ich die nicht so viel Zeit zum Raiden haben, weil sie das Reallife genießen möchten^^, auch was vom Spiel haben indem sie alles sehen dürfen. Es darf nicht wieder der Fehler gemacht werden, wie in BC, wo ab Kara schluss war für einen da die "Supergilden" schon T6 hatten und man nur noch gelegentlich mit in einen T5 raid genommen wurde wenn sogenannte Farmruns gemacht wurden. Damals haben viele Spieler den Content nicht ganz erlebt , was ich imens schade finde

Aus diesem grund kann ich nur sagen. MACH WEITER SO BLIZZARD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Den so macht WoW Spaß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicodemus84 (3. November 2009)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> *seufz* Was mir an diesem ganzen Thema langsam aufn Senkel geht ist dieses: "Die Raids passen doch!" gequatsche. Mal ganz ehrlich: WoW besteht nicht nur aus Endcontend Raids... Viele vergessen einfach die anderen Möglichkeiten in dem Spiel:
> 
> Leveln: Da ich Classic-Spieler bin habe ich das Leveln meines ersten Chars anders erlebt als viele es heutzutage Miterleben.
> Zum einen muss man sagen:
> ...





Das Problem an den Elite-Gegnern ist ja nicht, dass es vereinfacht werden sollte die umzuklatschen, sondern, dass man einfach keine Leute findet, mit denen man die umklatschen kann! Ich spiel gerne hin und wieder Twinks hoch und bin immer wieder am Leute suchen für Inis wie BSF ect. ich finde da kaum mehr als 1-2 Personen, die dann auch noch nichtmal bereit sind zu heilen oder zu tanken, wie soll man dann erst Leute finden, mit denen man Elite-Gegner legen kann?

Und die Sache mit dem Endcontent-Gear kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hab jetzt fast jeden Tag die Daily Hero gemacht und war auch in AK 10/25er, Ony 10er und PDK 10er und hab trotzdem nicht Full-Endcontent-Gear! Mit Marken bekomm ich zwar tolle 232 Teile, aber die kosten auch was.....210 Marken brauchst du, um ein komplettes T9 Set zu haben, wenn du "NUR" die Daily machst, brauchst du dafür mehr als 3 Monate! Und in den Raids droppt auch nicht immer das, was du gebrauchen kannst! Hab schon Teile droppen sehen, die ich leider schon hab, und selbst wenn ein Teil droppt, dass ich gebrauchen kann, es is garantiert immer einer dabei, der es ebenso gebrauchen kann, man ist ja nicht der Einzige, der die Klasse spielt!


----------



## Calystro (4. November 2009)

Zu leicht ?..... Hmmm, ich seh das zweigeteilt da ich in einer Gilde bin die sich grade erst aufbaut und formiert haben wir na klar einige Chars die top ausgestattet sind und auch schon ne weile  zusammen zocken.Klar denen fällt der momentane Content leicht.

Wir haben aber auch Member die bei Itemlevel "200" rumdümpeln eben weil Sie grade erst "80" geworden sind  und für die isses natürlich ne echte Herausforderung. Von daher kann man nicht allgemein sagen der Content ist zu leicht , grade für die nachzügler  die nicht den xten Twink hochzocken gibt es die eine oder andere harte Nuss zu knacken.

Und da ist´s meiner Meinung nach an den "alten Hasen"  die  "Newbies" zu unterstützen, denn der "Lowiepriest" von heut könnte ja der "Superheiler" von Morgen" sein.


----------



## Vodkalol (4. November 2009)

JA, tatsächlich zu leicht.. da ist kein Ansporn mehr wenn wirklich jeder mit Maximalem ItemLVL rumläuft und nurnoch die Erfolge bezüglich verbleibender Versuche im 25er heroic den Unterschied machen.
Es war mal ein Statussymbol mit full t6 und den Warglaives auf OGs Bank zu stehn, während sich einige damit abgefunden haben nicht die Zeit aufbringen zu können um so weit zu kommen sind alle anderen mit emensem Aufwand in Instanzen wie Kara wöchentlich gegangen um beispielsweise "Vanirs linke und rechte Faust" kaufen zu können was wirklich lange genug dauerte, um damit mit viel Glück eine Gruppe zu finden die ihn mal Illidan höchst persönlich gegenüber stellt.
DAS ist wirklich erstrebenswert und war schaffbar... seit man allerdings keine klassenspezifische Ahnung mehr braucht sondern nurnoch Hitcap Expertice etc im Kopf haben muss kann mir niemand erzähln das das in Ordnung wäre. Ich würde schon fast sagen, und hoffe dafür nicht gesperrt zu werden, das ist wie Kommunismus :X es funktioniert und erscheint allen logisch aber glücklich ist damit keiner!


----------



## Niridias (4. November 2009)

Also mal gucken. Ich spiele im 10er-Content und wenn nur Random im 25er.

Hardmode´s sind zwar eine nette Idee, aber sowas kommt aus dem Konsolenbereich (z.B. spielen sie "Resident Evil 2" durch, ohne einmal zu speichern). Die Umsetzung der Hardmode´s, auf ein MMOG ist nicht gelungen. Denn hier kann ich nicht alles solo schaffen und brauche oft Glück (BG-Erfolge). Zudem wird ein Versuch meist durch einen kleinen Fehler zunichte gemacht, selbst wenn alle anderen Spieler perfekt sind. Wenn sowas mehrfach passiert, nervt das tierisch. Und einen Hardmode kann ich auch nicht einfach so machen. Es braucht geplant eine gute Gruppe.

> Hardmode´s halte ich hier für zu schwer.


Ini´s und Hero´s sind gesamt zu einfach und vom Farmen hält einen nur die ID ab. Dennoch geht es so schnell und ist der Loottable so klein, dass ein begehrtes Item schnell zu erringen ist.

Raid´s allgemein sind eine schwere Definitionssache. Naxx10er war zu Anfang fordernd, aber später an einem Abend zu machen. Da ich das 40er-Naxx in BC spielen konnte, war es vergleichsweise aber ein Witz. Das alte Naxx war selbst mit 70 noch schwerer als das neue auf 80. Einzelbosse gab es zuviele. Malygos wird bis heute gemieden, da niemand den Mountkampf mag. Sartharion ist zu einfach, außer mit Extradrachen. Ony passt so, wie sie ist. Archavons Kammer ist ein Aprilscherz von Blizzard, der leider tatsächlich gebracht wurde. Mal im Ernst. Den Leuten wird das Equip eh schon hinterher geworfen, warum nun auch noch das einfacher gestalten? Ulduar war dann ein Lichtblick. Bis heute habe ich Vezax nicht down, da wir nur einen Raidabend haben. Da geht einfach die Zeit aus. Sehr atmosphärische Ini mit genau richtigem Schwierigkeitsgrad. PdK hingegen ist ein Witz, den wir in der ersten ID platt hatten. Nun gäbe es noch die heroische Variante, aber da erwartet uns genau dasselbe. Wo ist denn bitte die Motivation? Ich spiele nicht für Items auf einem RP-Server. PdK ist also ein deutlicher Rückschritt, nach Ulduar. Die Erwartungen liegen nun also auf Icecrown. Da muss man derzeit übel aufpasen, um nicht zuviele Infos zu bekommen. Hätten nicht zig Spieler verschiedene Seiten um Spoilerwarnungen gebeten, würden wir die ganzen Spoiler immernoch offen präsentiert bekommen. Danke übrigens an Buffed, dass ihr da mitzieht. Letztlich wird ICC wohl noch schwerer als Ulduar und ich werde Arthas erst 4.0 sehen. Ist nicht schlimm, aber spricht doch für einen gewissen Schwierigkeitsgrad.

> Raid´s bis Ulduar zu leicht. Ulduar genau richtig. PdK schüttel ich nur den Kopf.


Gesamt denke ich hapert es an der Motivation, die uns geboten wird. Dabei geht es mir nicht um das x-te Mount, den x-ten Titel, etc., sondern um Inhalte die Spaß machen. Mimiron war z.B. ein übler Kampf der mal richtig Spaß gemacht hat. Und es ist traurig, dass erst dieser Boss wieder etwas Spaß vermitteln konnte. Die Algalon-Questreihe ist super gemacht, aber wie schaffen, ohne super Raid? Da wurden die Gewichtungen leider falsch verteilt.

Solo mag das Spiel also zu leicht sein. In 5er-Gruppen auch. Man wird quasi in Raid´s und darin zu Hardmode´s gezwungen, wenn man es mal "zu schwer" haben will. Und genau das ist der Haken, den Blizzard sich selbst verpasst hat. Sie wollen WoW für die breite Masse zugänglich machen, aber treten den langjährigen Fan´s sonstwohin. Die neueren Spieler kennen das Spiel weniger gut und werden länger brauchen. Guckt nur mal in die Foren, wie oft über irgendwas gemeckert wird. Wenn Blizzard also alles noch einfacher macht, wird es den langjährigen Spielern langweilig. Am Ende werden diese dann gehen, weil WoW nichts mehr bietet. Und die neuen Spieler werden gehen, weil WoW zu kurzweilig ist. Für mich ist es also nicht zu leicht, sondern zu dumm geplant. Ohne uns Spieler geht es nämlich irgendwann nicht weiter.


----------



## Scharamo (4. November 2009)

Ist WoW zu leicht?
Ich persönlich find: NEIN!
Durch die Hardmodes bin ich mit den aktuellen Herausforderungen echt zufrieden.

Finde die Umfrage etwas unnötig. Grund dafür:

In Deutschland haben erst 15 Gilden "A Tribute to Insanity (25)"[50 Trys im Hardmode über] weltweit hat nur Ensidia "A Tribute to Immortality" . Denke damit es schon klar das es nicht zu leicht ist.

achja  Call of the Grand Crusade (25) [also Anub im Hardmode down] haben in Deutschland auch nur 73 Gilden.

Wer meint das WoW zu leicht ist soll bitte Anub im Hardmode besuchen.


----------



## Cysiaron (4. November 2009)

zu leicht?
keinesfalls.

ich erinnere mich mal zurück an unsere gildengründung. das war etwa nen guten monat vor lich king.
wir hatten top equippte leute. hyal, kara, tempel. überall abgefarmt.
dann kam die erweiterung.
klar, wir waren beim mitternachtsverkauf und waren vor dem morgengrauen schon durch burg utgarde.
aber eine erkenntnis kam uns "ober-mega-imba-hardcoreraidern"...  wir wussten wieder, was ein wipe ist.

zeitsprung

80 geworden. heros machen und dann ab nach naxx. das war zu dem zeitpunkt kein zuckerschlecken. jede taktik wurde ausgedacht, verworfen, oder doch noch mal probiert. bis naxx dann clear war hat es etliche raidabende gebraucht.
klar, heutzutage ist naxx ein kinderspiel. aber dafür knabbern wir nun an anderem content abende lang.
yogg hab ich noch nie gesehen, anubárak hab ich zwar gesehen, aber nicht gekillt.
es gibt also noch genügend schweren content.


----------



## Valâcicra (4. November 2009)

Dir is aber schon klar ,dass es zu Ende von BC nen Patch gab der alles extrem vereinfacht hat? 

und erzähl mich nich, dass du vor dem beim BC Endcontent nich wusstest was n Wipe is, in BC haben 90% der rnd Gruppen nicht mal den T4 Content vollständig legen können (oft genug erlebt wie sie kläglich an den 5 Minibossen vor Gruul gewiped sind und sich aufgelöst haben bevor sie überhaupt zum Boss kamen)

aber ist klar wer BC erst seid dem Lowbob patch kennt findet Wotlk auch schwer ...

meine Meinung: der normale Content isn Witz ; und Hardmodes sind für mich keine Alternative sondern einfach Faulheit und Geiz der Entwickler!(stimmt schon dass da auch einige sehr knackige dabei sind aber der reiz geht für mich persönlich verloren wenn ich mir die Schwierigkeit von nem Boss aussuchen kann)
mal abgesehen davon dass zu viele Bosstaktiken von andern Bossen geklaut sind dies schonmal gab

das mag sicherlich für viele Spieler toll sein den kompletten Content sehen zu können, aber ich hatte ganz ehrlich in BC nicht das Gefühl dass es der Community bitter aufgestoßen is das eben nicht jeder BT ,MH ,TK,SSC ;SW gesehen bzw gecleart hat.
und ich bin der Meinung fürne erbrachte Leistung sollte man auch entsprechend belohnt werden und das auch nach aussenhin zeigen können vor allem in einem mmorpg , zu BC zeiten war jemand der T6 an hatte schon nen Blick und nen Staunen wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vom style ganz zu schweigen) abe rman hatte einfach ne gewisse Achtung davor was derjenige geschafft haben muss.

in Wotlk ists nichts besonderes jemanden mit bsp t8.5 zu sehn eben weil man weiss, dass derjenige nichmal unbedingt nen Raid von innen gesehen haben muss

und das mag ne subjektive Meinung sein aber in oben ganannten Inis hat das raiden noch Spass gemacht, der Spass den ich in Wotlk vermisse 
(Theater -Event ; Schach-Event , großartige Bossmechaniken wie Nethergreul;Vashj ,Kel Thas im Auge; Archimonde; Illidan.... öhm wie hiess er noch ^^ der eine Boss in BC wo man zu nem Geist wurde und andere Geister töten musste *grübel* )
ich finds zum Beispiel auch blöd für den T8 Content nur eine Raidisntanz zu haben, in BC hatte man immerhin noch mehrere für eine T-Serie und musste nich jeden abend in das selbe Loch :>

aber das geht zu sehr OT glaub ich ^^

naja wie gesagt ich finds zu leicht / langweilig ; mag aber auch daran liegen, dass irgendwann nunmal einfach die Luft raus is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (4. November 2009)

Nicodemus84 schrieb:


> Das Problem an den Elite-Gegnern ist ja nicht, dass es vereinfacht werden sollte die umzuklatschen, sondern, dass man einfach keine Leute findet, mit denen man die umklatschen kann! Ich spiel gerne hin und wieder Twinks hoch und bin immer wieder am Leute suchen für Inis wie BSF ect. ich finde da kaum mehr als 1-2 Personen, die dann auch noch nichtmal bereit sind zu heilen oder zu tanken, wie soll man dann erst Leute finden, mit denen man Elite-Gegner legen kann?
> 
> Und die Sache mit dem Endcontent-Gear kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hab jetzt fast jeden Tag die Daily Hero gemacht und war auch in AK 10/25er, Ony 10er und PDK 10er und hab trotzdem nicht Full-Endcontent-Gear! Mit Marken bekomm ich zwar tolle 232 Teile, aber die kosten auch was.....210 Marken brauchst du, um ein komplettes T9 Set zu haben, wenn du "NUR" die Daily machst, brauchst du dafür mehr als 3 Monate! Und in den Raids droppt auch nicht immer das, was du gebrauchen kannst! Hab schon Teile droppen sehen, die ich leider schon hab, und selbst wenn ein Teil droppt, dass ich gebrauchen kann, es is garantiert immer einer dabei, der es ebenso gebrauchen kann, man ist ja nicht der Einzige, der die Klasse spielt!



Ich hab meine Darstellung absichtlich etwas übertrieben ausgedrückt, aber mir geht es um den Vergleich zu Classic in dem Falle. Da hat es nämlich zich mal so lang gedauert, im vergleich zu Heute. 

Bei dem Leveln hast du Recht, da kann ich nicht wiedersprechen, aber meiner Persönlichen Meinung nach war es einfach schwerer und hat mir besser Gefallen. Außerdem liegt es ja auch immer daran, wie alt der Server ist, auf dem man spielt. Ich denke, auf neueren Servern findet man eher Leute als auf Servern, die es seit dem Release gibt.


----------



## Anduris (4. November 2009)

- Ich finde es genau richtig
- Es wurde zwar viel vereinfacht, aber deswegen ist's nicht zu einfach

WoW ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu einfach! 
Außerdem liegt das im Auge des Betrachters... die einen sagen WOW wäre zu einfach, die anderen finden es zu schwer und dann gibts noch die jenigen, die es genau so gut finden, wie es gerade ist.


----------



## Redryujin (4. November 2009)

Ich finde es wurde zwar viel vereinfacht aber dennoch ist es nicht zu leicht. 

Ein Beispiel früher wäre:

Um in den schwarzen Tempel zu kommen musste man erst eine Zugangsquest erfüllen.
Um die Zugangsquest zu erfüllen musst man erst in den Schlangenschrein und in die Festung der Stürme. Außerdem musste man noch nach Hyial. um die Zugangsquest abzuschließen.

Früher war es für mich nur möglich nach Kara zu gehen, weiter gings nicht mehr, so gings leider auch viele anderen weil es einfach zu schwer war.

Heute kann man alles sehen und es wird auch ermöglicht als frischer 80er schnellstmöglich durch das Markensystem die neuen Raids zu sehen.

Blizzard will ja bestimmt auch jeden zeigen was sie desingt haben und nicht nur den Hardcorespielern.

Das einzige was ich schlecht finde ist das man zu schnell levelt. 
Und vielleicht noch das alle RP elemente weggemacht werden.


----------



## Manotis (4. November 2009)

Habe für genau richtig gevotet. Habe zum Beispiel rund ein halbes Jahr Pause gemacht weil ich einfach mehr Lust auf andere Dinge hatte. Jetzt werde ich wohl wieder anfangen wahrscheinlich mit einem Schurkentwink der momentan zwar erst 53 ist aber durch die "Causalisierung" werde ich dann auch noch dem Lich King gegenüberstehen wenn alles so läuft wie ich mir das ausgedacht habe ;-) 
Also ich finde es wirklich gut so wie es im moment ist weil man auch einfach mal nicht mitraiden kann ohne gleich den Anschluss an den Content zu verlieren. Finde ein Spiel macht einfach am meissten Spaß wenn man auch mit weniger Einsatz gut sein kann. Außerdem ist es super für die ganzen Anfänger früher hatten die ja kaum Chancen in eine der Progilden zu kommen jetzt kann man sich erstmal random equipen und dann weiter sehen!


----------



## Twinkerelbi (5. November 2009)

Meine Meinung ist, dass die, die am lautesten schreien, am wenigsten erfolgreich sind. Für meine Twinks finde ich das System irre toll. Und für alle anderen kann ich nur sagen, dass einem trotz super Equipment nichts geschenkt wird. Hardmodes und Heroisches PDK ist nichts für Randomgruppen oder jene, die das Spiel auf die leichte Schulter nehmen. Da kommen top Spieler an ihre Grenzen. Je höher das Level der Spieler wird, desto einfach muss der Rest des Kontents gemacht werden. So einfach ist das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Haut mich, aber ich finde WoW nicht zu leicht. 






Elenenedh schrieb:


> Seit Jahren schon beschäftigen sich viele WoW-Spieler mit Themen wie die den schnellen Loot zwischendurch, die Angleichungen von Klassenfähigkeiten und Aufhebungen von sogenannten Attunement-Quest. Zusammengefasst dreht es sich also um eines: WoW wird zu leicht. Aber stimmt das so?
> 
> Stimmt ab!
> 
> ...


----------



## Vodkalol (12. November 2009)

Die die aktiv spielen, also die sogenannten Hardcore Gamer die jede Woche jede ID ausnutzen, finden es natürlich zu einfach denn durch diese Aktivität = mehr Marken = besseres Gear was den Schwierigkeitsgrad deutlich senkt...
Jetzt muss sich Blizzard wirklich entscheiden denn mittlerweile sind da einige "Randoms" mit vollem Itemlevel 245 die erst mit WotLK angefangen haben und trotzdem schon 3 Bosse in PDOK 25 -dem schwersten was Blizzard im PvE zu bieten hat- legen konnten.
Ich finde demnach man sollte, ungeachtet des Balancings, PvE dem PvP ähnlich machen:
1. hohe Aktivität ist notwendig um das Gear ergattern zu können mit dem man überhaupt erst die Arena betreten kann
2. danach muss man sich die Zeit nehmen sich mit seinen TeamMats einzuspielen
3. dann muss man wieder genügend Zeit aufwenden um das für Anfänger unerreichbar scheinende Waffenrating zu knacken
4. als vorerst letztes muss man wöchentlich genügend Games machen, und vielleicht noch etwas weiter das Rating pushen, um sich das unerbittliche Gear leisten zu können
5. erst nach mehreren Saisons hat man überhaupt genügend Erfahrung um den Gladi Titel anzustreben!!
Und das allerwichtigste dabei ist: dennoch ist es nicht ZU schwer denn wer Spaß am PvP hat kann immer noch in Battlegrounds Spaß haben und Erfahrung sammeln
(vorausgesetzt man hat genügend Abhärtung und nicht das "Besserwisser-Flame-Syndrom" um als das absolute Todes Opfer of Doom zu gälten denn dann ist WoW nichts für einen weil man schlicht zu jung und unreif dafür ist)


----------



## Nutcracker2009 (10. Januar 2010)

ach ne. jetzt gehts los
pvp wähhh pve buhhh- was hat bitte pve mit pvp gemein? nix. also warum soll es ähnlich gemacht werden? ich habe keine lust darauf mich mit pupertären kindern zubefassen die ihre lol und roflmacros spämen und dann bubbeln oder super-duper-monster-ultra-fear klatschen dann doten und schön weiterfearen. supi pvp! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
pve musste schon so hart unter pvp leiden und nun das! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich haue lieber im pve rum. wozu gibts bosse wenn man das gear durch "rating" erreichen soll?
das "rating" im pve sind nunmal die bosse in den raids. spiele seit bc wow und bin richtig aktiv beim raiden seit wotlk. und mir machts spass. blizz hat inis wie pdc gemacht um spielern die chance zugeben aufzuholen und anschluss zufinden.
aber jeder flamed nur rum" ih der is pdc/ss/gvs/hdr- equipt der kommt nich mit und so kram. ich kann nur dazu sagen >MIMIMI<
wenns euch zu langweilig is oder zu leicht. dann haut doch ab! löscht eure accs, spielt andere mmos gibt genug(nicht nur wow) oder sonstwas. oder macht eben hardmodes. nur lasst die leute einfach in ruhe die noch rl haben und einfach nur etwas abwechslung suchen in einem spiel wo andere auch aktiv sind und nich nur die npcs mit einem reden oO

meine meinung


----------



## Overgnom (13. Januar 2010)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> *seufz* Was mir an diesem ganzen Thema langsam aufn Senkel geht ist dieses: "Die Raids passen doch!" gequatsche. Mal ganz ehrlich: WoW besteht nicht nur aus Endcontend Raids... Viele vergessen einfach die anderen Möglichkeiten in dem Spiel:
> 
> Leveln: Da ich Classic-Spieler bin habe ich das Leveln meines ersten Chars anders erlebt als viele es heutzutage Miterleben.
> Zum einen muss man sagen:
> ...



Erik, 

ich stimme dir da voll und ganz zu in allen Punkten die du angesprochen hast. Ich spiele zwar erst seid TBC Zeiten aber damals war es auch noch nich so leicht. Ich bin damals 70 geworden und musste erstmal noch die ganzen nh Inzen abfarmen fürs eq weil ich einfach die quest gemacht hab. Es hat mich ewig Zeit gekostet mal auf Kara Raid zu gehen. Und wenn man sich mal Kara anschaut und dann Pdk da weiß man ob WoW zu einfach ist oder nicht. In meiner Zeit als 70er kam ich nieee so weit das ich mal bis zu Illidan bzw. ende von Sunwell kam. 

Heute farm ich echt hier meine Heros jeden Tag und dann steh ich nach 1 Woche hier mit voll t9 Eq rum und geh ICC raiden von PDC ganz zu Schweigen wenn man frisch 80 ist. Wo bleibt da der Spaß erstmal bis zu dem Eq zu kommen das ich ICC *VERSUCHEN* kann. Früher hat man laut meiner Info oft Tage gebraucht bis man dann ma Ilidan gelegt hat oder bis zu Killjaden kam. 

Meine Meinung dazu.



mfg


----------



## TheOneWG (25. Januar 2010)

Ich betrachte das Thema aus der Sicht eines Gelegenheitsspielers. Ist WoW zu leicht geworden? In meinen Augen defintiv nicht! Haben epische Gegenstände keinen Wert mehr? Defintiv!

Ich spiele WoW seit der Closed Beta. Gerade in der Anfangszeit hat man oftmals Wochen oder gar Monatelang auf ein episches Rüstungsteil gewartet. Da ging man mit 40 Leuten in einen Raid und ging in 95% der Fälle leer aus. Folglich verschloss sich ein großer Teil des Contents, weil man einfach nicht gut genug ausgerüstet war. 

Heute ist es einfach. Man wird 80, hat bis dahin vermutlich schon einige zufällige Dungeons gemacht und kann sich im Idealfall 1-2 T9 Teile kaufen. Ich habe das ganze mit meinem Jäger nun selbst erfahren. ich habe ab Stufe 80 vielleicht eine Stunde pro Tag gespielt. Innerhalb von 2 Wochen war ich komplett episch ausgerüstet und das als Gelegenheitsspieler mit relativ guten Items. Ist das schlecht? In meinen Augen nicht. Denn nur so habe ich die Chance, nun auch den ganzen Content zu sehen. Durch diese ganze Veränderung haben epische Gegenstände (wie erwähnt) aber keinen Wert mehr. Jedoch finde ich das nicht schlimm. Die Topspieler können auch weiterhin mit ihren tollen Raid-Gegenständen rumlaufen aber der Rest von uns, hat eine Chance trotzdem den Content zu sehen.

Diejenigen die sich beschweren, sind doch momentan eh nur die Leute, die sich vorher elitär fühlten. Primär sollte es doch darum gehen, dass jeder das ganze Spiel sehen kann. Das ist Blizzard defintiv gelungen. In meinen Augen lernt man auch nicht weniger das Spiel zu verstehen. Man muss man ja trotzdem von Stufe 1-80 durch die Welt. In dieser Zeit (spätestens ab 70) wird man wohl auch Dungeons bis zum erbrechen spielen. Zumindest gehe ich davon aus.


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (25. Januar 2010)

ich finde es ist genau richtig! wäre es schwerer würde es viel zeit kosten und der spaß würde is in langeweile oder eintönigkeit wandeln und für sowas spiel ich ein spiel nicht


----------



## Tikume (25. Januar 2010)

Das alte Wow Problem ist halt dass eine Instanz auf der anderen Equipmäßig aufbaut.
Sorgt man dafür, dass jeder immer alles durchlaufen muss, haben Leute die nicht zu Addon-beginn dabei oder mal pausiert haben die Arsch Karte.

Auf der anderen Seite hat man dann eben Content der mit dem aktuellen Equip eher trivial ist. Darunter leiden vor allem dann die alten 5er Instanzen.

Lösung? Die Instanzen in zukunft ev. weniger equipabhängig zu basteln so das der "Spielerskill" mehr zählt und dickes Equip keine Ausrede ist um auf CC zu verzichten.


----------



## Raddwa (Kult der Verdammten) (29. Januar 2010)

Ich find es geradezu lächerlich, wie einfach WoW geworden ist. 

Ich muss manchen schon Recht geben dass zwar die Bosse an sich schon okay währen, 
*aber man muss das ja mal im Ganzen sehen:*

 1. Im Vergleich zu früher extrem aufgestockte Ausrüstungsgegenstände ( -> vll benutzt ihr ja auch ganz gern den scherz "World of Gearcraft")
Die Atributwerte der Spieler steigen so Stark an, dass es allen klar sein muss, dass die Bosse dadurch auch leichter werden. Mehr Dmg, mehr Heilung und mehr Leben, ohne Mehr Anspruch.
 2. "Juhu ich hab Randoms" Buff

5% Mehr schaden und 5% mehr Leben für den GANZEN Raid bedeuted natürlich auch erheblich mehr Schaden und dadurch auch weniger Aufwand.
 3. Immer mehr für PVE "unausgeglichene" Fähigkeiten

Fast jede Klasse kann irgendwie Bomben, und seine Aggro abschieben. -> Tank wird entlastet und der Schaden fast aller Mitglieder verteilt sich auf alle Mobs
 4. Hochwertige Ausrüstungen für Lau

Man geht einfach in Heros, staubt die Marken ab und kauft sich dafür einwandfreies Raid - Equip
*Mein Fazit daraus ist einfach*: 
Die Spieler wurden soooo stark aufgepowert, dass das ganze Spiel nur noch viel zu einfach sein MUSS, es sei dann man Stellt sich den Bossen mit 5Mann weniger, oder so ähnlich.
Der "Skill" den man früher brauchte, ist abgeschafft durch Rüstungen und Fähigkeiten. 

*Das Hauptproblem*
ist meiner Meinung nach also die Rüstung. Man muss einfach nicht mal mehr ansatzweise so scharf aufpassen wie in den früheren WoW. Vergleicht doch alleine mal Karazhan mit Naxx, sogar Kara war mit Randoms "anspruchsvoll", einfach nur weil man nicht alles in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommen hat. Man musste tunen, skillen, mehr aufpassen, etc.


----------



## KoltiraTodesweber (5. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung das WOW mehr als nur zu leicht geworden ist.

Ich gebe zu, dass ich erst seit 2 Jahren spiele, und den Content vor BC nicht kenne, jedoch habe ich bereits 4 Charaktere hochgespielt und kenne daher zumindest etwas den lv Bereich im Old content. 
Jedoch befinden sich in unserer Gilde sehr viele Leute die früher MC geraidet hatten und monatelang um Ausrüstung kämpften, daher habe ich in etwa einen Eindruck davon, wass es damals hies, wenn man 1-2 Epics hatte.

Wenn ich den Inhalt heute betrachte, ist doch Epic eh nichts mehr wert?

Das hochzocken ist spätestens ab lv 58 wo man Scherbenwelt geht keine Herausforderung mehr, die Quests sind in einem Gebiet gesammelt, EP gibts ohne Ende und sich auch von Stoff Klassen annähernd einfach zu schaffen, in Nordenend ab lv 68 genau das gleiche, nur das es halt aufgrund der höheren EP Menge etwas länger dauert. Accountgebundene Gegenstände erleichtern es noch zusätzlich mal ganz abgesehen von episch fliegen.

Von 1-15 zockt man in 2-3h, von 15 bis 20 spamt man Handelschannel für Zug durch Todesminen oder Flammenschlund, bzw. von 20-25 durch Verlies. Ab dann wechselt sich das ganze zwischen bisschen q machen und von nem 80er inis gezogen werden bis 58 ab.

Also Herausforderung ist das keine mehr, es dauert halt nut etwas langem zumindest im Old Content, Normale Ini Grp findet man auch mit dem Suchtool kaum eine, vor allem wenn man kein Tank oder Heiler ist. Als DD Kaum eine Chance unter 2h Wartezeit was zu kriegen. 
Außerdem kennt von den ganzen Randoms eh keiner die Taktik mit antanken lassen, eines nach dem anderen herauspullen usw. mehr, welche in Old Content inis durchaus noch Sinn macht. Wenn dann einmal gewipt wird, wird Grp aufgelöst weil einer geht.
Hab das alles erst kürzlich miterleben dürfen als ich meinen paladin hochgespielt habe.

So wenn man nun 80 ist, farmt man auch keine Ausrüstung mehr, man lässt sich 2-3x von der Gilde PDC Normal ziehen, um 3-4 epics zu haben, dann kommt man ins Tool, gimpt dort ein paar Tage rum und geht anderen damit auf die nerven und siehe da, ein paar Inis Später steht schon das erste t9 auf dem Plan, eine Woche Später ist das Set dann komplett, den Rest kauft man im Ah oder holt es für andere Marken beim Händler und nach spätestens 2 Wochen (als Gelegenheitsspieler) ist man halbwegs vernünftig epci equipt und beinahe icc rdy.

Was ist daran noch die herausforderung?? Niemand weis mehr wie der die Klasse spielen soll, und zockt nur noch nach irgendwelchen Lv und Dps Guides die im Interent kursieren. Und wenn ein anderer nicht die Skillung verwendet ist er ein Gimp, oder man wird geflamt, warum man nicht die andere Skillung hätte, die ja jeder hat, weil die viel besser und die eigenen Crap sei?

Am meisten weh getan hat zb. für mich die Tatsache des T10, 
T10 ist schließlich das End Content Produkt und es wäre nett wenn zumindest dieses schwer zu erreichen wäre.

Seit dem erscheinen von Patch 3.1 farme ich absolut OHNE Ausnahme jeden Tag die 2 T10 Frostmarken, und die Frostmarken der ICC Bosskills, anfangs dachte ich noch, naja wenigstens dauerts lange, und es hat nicht gleich jeder. Aber was ist nun?? 

Pro Woche 19 marken ohne großen aufwand, 7*2 über daily, +5 über raid weekly
Zusätlich pro ICC Boss 2 Marken im 10er und 25er, und inzwischen noch ein Freeloot BOss in AK mit 2 Marken, inkl. einer ICC Q mit 5 marken LOL????

Wo ist hier die Herausforderung mal wieder. Am Sonntag kann ich das 3. T10 holen, ich hab mich drauf gefreut, weil ich dachte es hätte no net jeder. 
Jedoch musste ich schmerzlich feststellen, dass jeder gimp schon min. 2 T10 teile hat. keine Ahnung von der Klasse,aber hautpsache, high content equip am körper

Ich verstehe einfach nicht was daran sinn haben soll. Ein Full 245er item lv equipter DK mit 2,t10 und macht am boss 2k dps im 10er raidbuffed unterm tank??? Das ist kein Einzelfall, aber durch das Equip invited man die Leute weil man Skill vorab net einschätzen kann und wipt dann am 2. Boss in ICC oder schafft den 4. net und verkackt die ID, weil der Dmg fehlt.

Was hat man da davon. Equip alleine ist nicht alles, jedoch wird einem das inwzischen nachgeworfen. Die nächste Stufe wäre das man t9,75 per post bekommt.

Wie wird es weiter gehen?? Jetzt sind seit Patch 3.1 etwas mehr als 2. Monate vergangen. Den ersten Flügel clear zu kriegen ist sowohl im 10er als auch im 25er mit Randoms oft keine all zu große Herausforderung mehr. Dies wird sich in den nächsten Wochen auch auf die anderen ICC Inhalte ausweiten. Insbesondere da die Bosse eh wöchentlich genervt werden, weil alle möglichen leute jammern das wär zu schwer.
Blizzard sollte mal die Bosse so lassen wie sie sind und den Spielern mal erklären was eine Enrage Timer ist und das man so was wie genug DPS braucht und Skill und auch Taktik um Raidbosse zu legen, daher sind es ja "Raid" Bosse.

Also wie gesagt, ich finde es einfach zu leicht, natürlich ist es angenehm sich ohne Aufwand auszustatten, aber es ist noch nichts mehr wert?? Mal im ernst was bedeutet das noch?
"Hey guckt mich an, ich hab t10" Na und? Tausende andere auch.

Sinn des Spieles ist ja, seinen Charakter auszustatten und zu verbessern, nur was bringt das, wenn ohnehin jeder alles hat. Und durch Archievment Points legt man keine Raidbosse

lg


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. Februar 2010)

WoW ist viel zu leicht geworden.

Man bekommt für paar Marken schon das T9 Set, Bosse sind zu einfach etc.


Man sieht ja schon wie schnell Arthas gelegt wurde...


----------



## Slush (5. Februar 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> WoW ist viel zu leicht geworden.
> 
> Man bekommt für paar Marken schon das T9 Set, Bosse sind zu einfach etc.
> 
> ...



ach du hast ihn down? ... anscheinend ... wenn du zu leicht angeklickt hast auch wenn die Umfrage älter ist ... es gibts noch immer einiges das knackig ist.Für casuals sind allerdings hm's wie pdok anub 50 trys etc. nicht leicht. Und zum Thema Arthas ... nur weil 3-4 top gilden den schon down haben heißt es nicht das WoW leicht ist...


----------



## KoltiraTodesweber (8. Februar 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> WoW ist viel zu leicht geworden.
> 
> Man bekommt für paar Marken schon das T9 Set, Bosse sind zu einfach etc.
> 
> ...




Arthas liegt zwar, jedoch würde ich das weniger als Beispiel anführen. Der wurde 2-3 mal gelegt und das von Weltbesten Topgilden. Die Mittelschicht bzw. Gelegenheitsspieler werden den Endcontent weniger schnell erreichen.

Mit ner halbwegs guten Random Grp kommst im Moment grad mal durch den ersten Flügel in ICC. Danach geht nix mehr weil die Leute wegen DPS an Fauldarm scheitern zb.

Das ICC mal etwas härter ist find ich sehr gut, jedoch wird das sicher ohnehin wieder in Grund und Boden genervt, weil die Leute jammern anfangen, sie würden net weiterkommen usw.

lg


----------



## Epidj (5. April 2010)

Also ich spiele seit einiger zeit WoW aber im moment ist mir das spiel einfach langweilig geworden da du epix und marken in "billigen" heros hinterhergeschmissen bekommst  ausserdem kommt alles nur noch auf das equip an und nichtmeh darauf was ein spieler kann

ich erinnere mich immer gerne an die zeit in der ich wochenlang eine gruppe für kharazan gesucht habe und mich extrem gefreut habe als ich endlich eine stammgruppe gefunden habe mit der man die instanz schaffen konnte   heute kann man alles mit randomgruppen erledigen wo bleibt da der zusammenhalt

ausserdem bitte was soll das mit "der content soll auch für weniger spielende personen offen sein" ich spiele echt nicht viel aber finde es ist gerade der ansporn den content zu erreichen  ich meine wo ist der spass dieselbe instanz immer und immer wieder zu bewältigen und die einzige änderung ist dass der boss 1000 dmg mehrmacht und der spell (der immernoch nicht trifft) 5000 mehr

das Spiel bringt viel mehr Spass wenn man immer schwerere NEUE dungeons und raids bewältigen kann und der endcontent nicht für halb blau eqipte movementgünter offen ist  man muss sich ein treffen mit dem Lichkönig oder Kel´Thuzad schon verdinen können


----------



## Epidj (5. April 2010)

Achso bevor ich es vergesse Ich bin derselben meinung wie all diejenigen die sagen das eqip ist viel zu wichtig   ich sehe nur das in vielen fällen nurnoch gesagt wird ich zitire:"ne nix mit laufen alle stehenbleiben und draufballern" und das problem is DAS FUNKTIONIRT weil das eqip den dmg locker abfängt  	die beste möglichkeit wäre wenn zum beispiel der schaden von bossen und mobs weniger direktschden machen würde sonder zum beispiel prozentuel oder so


----------

